# [Usertest] Noctua NH-D14 - Luftkühlung in Perfektion



## rabensang (21. November 2009)

*[Usertest] Noctua NH-D14 - Luftkühlung in Perfektion*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​
*Inhaltsverzeichnis:*



Einleitung
Spezifikationen
Features
Verpackung/Lieferumfang
Verarbeitung/Details
Montage
Testmethoden und System
Testergebnisse
Fazit
Weitere Noctua Reviews





*Einleitung:*

   Neuigkeiten aus dem Hause Noctua gab es in letzter Zeit kaum. Der österreichische Hersteller brachte von seinen beiden ausgezeichneten Kühlern, NH-U12P und NH-U9B jeweils eine SE2 Edition heraus, die einen zweiten Lüfter und die SecuFirm 2 Montage-Halterung beinhalten. Letzteres steigert die Kompatibilität zu Intels LGA 1366 und LGA 1156. Gerade der NH-U12P ist sehr beliebt, verliert aber immer mehr Boden zur Konkurrenz. Thermalright´s IFX-14 und Prolimatech´s Megahalems streiten sich um die Leistungskrone und krallen sich fest an den Thron. Zeit für etwas Neues! Das dachte sich auch Noctua und schickt den NH-D14 in den Leistungskampf.

  Waren beide SE2-Editions nur die Ruhe vor dem Sturm? Kann der NH-D14 die Luftkühlung weiter voran treiben und die Konkurrenz in die Schranken weißen?  Die Voraussetzungen stehen gut: Er ist groß, er ist teuer, er setzt auf zwei Lüfter und 6 Heatpipes. In diesem Review erfahrt ihr es.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*Spezifikationen:*

*Kühlkörper:*



 *Sockelkompatibilität*: Intel LGA1156, 1366, 775/ AMD AM2, AM2+, AM3
*Abmessungen*:
160(H)      x 140(B) x 130(T)mm (ohne Lüfter)
160(H) x 140(B) x 158(T)mm (mit Lüfter)
 
*Gewicht*: 900g (ohne Lüfter), 1070/1240g (mit 1 / 2 Lüfter/n)
*Material*: Kupfer (Boden und Heat-Pipes), Aluminium      (Kühlrippen), verlötet & vernickelt
*Lüfter-Kompatibilität*: 140x140x25mm      / 120x120x25mm
*Garantie*: 6 Jahre
 

*Lüfter:*

*NF-P14 / NF-P12*


*Format*: - 140x140x25mm / 120x120x25 mm
*Lagertyp*: - SSO-Bearing
*Umdrehungsgeschw*. (+/-10%): - 1200 / 1300      RPM
*Umdrehungsgeschw. mit U.L.N.A. *(+/-10%): - 900 / 900 RPM
*Volumenstrom*: - 110,3 /      92,3 m³/h
*Volumenstrom mit U.L.N.A.*: - 83,7 / 63,4      m³/h
*Geräuschentwicklung*: - 19,6 / 19,8      dB(A)
*Geräuschentwicklung mit U.L.N.A.*: - 13,2 / 12,6      dB(A)
*Leistungsaufnahme*: - 1,2 /  1,08 W
*Betriebsspannung*: - 12 V
*MTBF*: - > 150.000 h
*Garantie*: 6 Jahre
 

*Wärmeleitpaste:*


*Inhalt*: 1,4ml (für mindestens 15 Anwendungen)
*Dichte*: 2,49g/cm³
*Farbe*: Grau
*Empfohlene Lagerzeit*: bis zu 2      Jahre
*Empfohlene Nutzungsdauer (auf der CPU)*: bis zu 3 Jahre
*Maximale Betriebstemperatur*: -50°C bis      +110°C
*Empfohlene Betriebstemperatur*: -40°C bis      +90°C
 



*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*Features:*



> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quelle: Noctua.at - sound-optimised premium components "Designed in Austria"!




*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*Verpackung / Lieferumfang:*

  Neues Produkt - Neue Verpackung. Diesen Weg geht Noctua. Der neue NH-D14 kommt in einem schönen, weißen  und edlen Karton zum Endkunden. In dieser Test-Version befindet sich ein Sichtfenster auf der Vorderseite, das den Blick auf den optisch hervorragenden Kühler gewährt. Bei der Retail Version wird dieses jedoch nicht mehr vorhanden sein und durch ein Bild des NH-D14 ersetzt. Grund dafür ist eine leichte Umstrukturierung des Innenraums. Der Rest bleibt unverändert. 

  Links und rechts gibt es ein Bild, die Produktbeschreibung in verschiedenen Sprachen und die genauen Abmaße des Kühlers. Auf der Rückseite kann man die Features ablesen. Der Deckel beinhaltet neben den Spezifikationen noch Teile einer Konzeptzeichnung, die auch den Rest der freien Fläche des Kartons ziert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

​ 
  Öffnet man die Verpackung, kann nach dem entfernen einer Schaumstoff-Abdeckung, der Blick auf den Kühler mit vormontierten Lüftern gerichtet werden. Daneben finden sich zwei kleinere Kartons, die den Rest des Zubehörs bzw. Montagematerials beinhalten. Dazu gehören:


1x Noctua "NH-D14"
1x Noctua NF-P12 120x120x25mm Lüfter
1x Noctua NF-P14 140x140x25mm Lüfter
2x Anleitung (AMD/Intel)
2x Ultra-Low-Noise Adapter für beide Lüfter
1x Y-Kabel
1x Montagekit AMD AM2(+)/AM3
1x Montagekit Intel LGA 775/1156/1366
1x NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste
1x Schraubendreher
1x Metall Case-Badge
4x Lüfter Befestigungs-Schrauben
4x Anti-Vibration-Gummis



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​




*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*Verarbeitung / Details: *

  Der Noctua NH-D14 setzt auf das vom IFX 14 bekannte Twin-Tower-Design und bringt die sechs 6mm Heatpipes genau im Luftstrom unter. Die Ausmaße erhöhen sich bedingt dadurch enorm, aber auch die Kühlleistung. 
  Im Gegensatz zu anderen Noctua Kühlern, fallen die Alu-Fins etwas dünner aus, sind aber genau so hochwertig verarbeitet. Durch diese lang getestete und erprobte Optimierung verringern sich der Druckabfall sowie das Gewicht. An mehreren Stellen sind die Lamellen mit einander verbunden und dadurch sehr stabil. Im Bereich der  Lüfter hat der Hersteller die Fins in Zackenform gestaltet. Demzufolge wird die anströmende Luft optimiert und erhöht nochmals die Kühlleistung.

  Noctua verzichtet auf die kostengünstige Direct-Touch Technik, bei der die Heatpipes direkt auf der CPU aufliegen. Eine Bodenplatte bringt bessere Stabilität und sorgt dafür, dass der NH-D14 auf jedem Sockel gleich gut funktioniert, denn die Heatspreader-Größe spielt anders als bei der DT-Technik kaum eine Rolle. Bei letzterer müssen alle Heatpipes bedeckt sein, damit der Kühler sein volles Potenzial ausspielen kann. Die Unterseite der Noctua-Bodenplatte wurde mit kleinen Riffeln versehen und sorgt somit für ein sehr gleichmäßiges Verteilen der Wärmeleitpaste. 

Ebenfalls von Vorteil: Die Alulamellen sind mit den Heatpipes verlötet. Bei starken Temperarturänderungen kann sich das positiv, gegenüber gesteckten Fins, auf die Leistung auswirken. Das Verlöten ist jedoch nicht nur für die unmittelbare thermische Performance wichtig, sondern vor allem auch dafür, dass die Leistung des Kühlers über längere Zeiträume konstant bleibt. Das weit verbreitete Pressverfahren hat den Nachteil, dass sich durch die unterschiedlichen Ausdehnungskoeffizienten von Kupfer und Aluminium die Steckverbindung insbesondere bei starkem Thermal Cycling über längere Zeiträume etwas lockern kann. Das hat dann natürlich einen teils erheblichen Abfall bei der Kühlleistung zur Folge.

  Um die Kompatibilität zu erhöhen, versetzt der Hersteller die beiden Kühltürme etwas asymmetrisch.  Dadurch kann nach dem entfernen des vorderen Lüfters auch hoher Speicher verwendet  werden. Der Noctua NH-D14 ist der erste Turm-Kühler, der die Komponenten auf dem Mainboard mit zu kühlen vermag. Der mittig sitzende 140 mm Lüfter steht unterhalb der Fins über und versorgt die umliegenden Teile mit Frischluft.


  In Sachen Verarbeitung glänzt Noctua wie eh und je. Der NH-D14 zeigt, wie extrem gut man einen Luftkühler verarbeiten kann.   Die edle Optik bleibt auch beim „Neuen“ weiterhin erhalten. Das zeigt, dass Noctua seinen Standard lange und über Jahre halten sowie verbessern kann. Die beiden eingeprägten Logos in den Kühltürmen verstärken den exzellenten Gesamteindruck.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*Montage:*

Alle Sockeltypen sind in der ausführlichen und bebilderten Anleitung sehr detailiert beschrieben. 

Um zu wissen, ob der NH-D14 auf das jeweilige Mainboard passt, gibt es hier eine vorbildliche und gut gepflegte Kompatibilitätsliste:

Noctua.at - sound-optimised premium components "Designed in Austria"!


Je nach dem, in welcher Umgebung der Kühler zum Einsatz kommt, können die Drehzahlen beider Lüfter mit den beiliegenden Adaptern auf fast unhörbare 900 U/min gedrosselt werden. Sollte der NF-P12 aus hardwaretechnischen Gründen keinen Platz vorne am Kühler finden,  kann er mit dem  mitgelieferten Haltematerial auch als Gehäuse Lüfter fungieren.


*Intel:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

*Beispiel Sockel 775:*

Hierbei muss die Gummi-Auflage auf die Backplate gelegt, dann die Schrauben durch die dafür vorgesehenen Öffnungen und die gesamte Konstruktion von hinten durchs Mainboard gesteckt werden. ​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





   Danach die Abstandshalter auf die Schrauben stecken, die Montagebrücken auflegen und mit den Rändelschrauben befestigen. ​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





   Nach der Abnahme des 140 mm Lüfters kann die Montage des NH-D14 erfolgen. Vorher die Wärmeleitpaste nicht vergessen. Nach gleichmäßigem Anziehen der beiden Federschrauben sitzt der Kühler perfekt und mit gutem, nicht unnötig hohem Anpressdruck auf der CPU.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 
Zu guter letzt den 140 mm Lüfter wieder anklemmen und wie alle anderen am Mainboard anschließen. ​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



*AMD:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Die Montage funktioniert ähnlich wie beim Intel Sockel. Jedoch muss die am Mainboard vorhandene Backplate verwendet werden. ​ 




*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*Testmethode und System:*


*Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
DFI Lanparty P45-T2RS
G.Skill 4GB DDR2-800
XFX Geforce GTX 260 Black Edition
Corsair TX650W

* 
  Alle Kühler werden auf einem offenen Teststand, ohne unterstützende Gehäuse-Lüfter geprüft und zeigen somit ihre reine Leistung. Als Unterlage dient ein Lanparty UT P45-T2RS von DFI und ein Q6600, der mit 3000 MHz  bzw.  1,31 Volt betrieben wird. 

Als einheitliche Wärmeleitpaste kommt die Prolimatech PK1 zum Einsatz. Diese lässt sich gleichmäßig und einfach verteilen. 

  Jeder Kühler durchläuft den Test mit seinem Standard- und verschiedenen Einheits-Lüfter Konfigurationen. Der Noctua NF-P12 dient als Standard-Fan bei Kühlern, ohne mitgelieferte. Die Drehzahlen bewegen sich von 1300 – 900 U/min.

Alle Kerne des Prozessors werden mit Prime´s Small FFT´s auf 100% ausgelastet. Das Programm läuft solange, bis sich die Temperatur nicht mehr ändert. Danach wird die Kerntemperatur mit Hilfe von HWMonitor ausgelesen, ein Mittelwert gebildet und die Lufttemperatur abgezogen. Dadurch errechnet sich die Delta-Temperatur. 


  Die Tests werden sehr sorgfältig durchgeführt, trotzdem bleiben bestimmte Einflüsse, die einer Schwankung unterliegen. Alle Ergebnisse sollten daher auf +/-1°C genau sein.




*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*Testergebnisse:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


* Gemessen mit Noctua NF-P12, da kein Lüfter im Lieferumfang enthalten

Die Leistung des NH-D14 ist enorm und liegt weit vor den besten High-End- Kühlern. Selbst der IFX-14 muss sich haushoch geschlagen geben. Auch bei niedrigen Drehzahlen zeigt der neue Noctua Sprössling keine Schwäche. Ganz im Gegenteil. Der NH-D14 erreicht teilweise die Leistung mit einem Lüfter, bei der andere zwei Fans benötigen. Die Leistungskrone geht endlich wieder in europäische Gefilde zurück. Da muss sich die taiwanesische Konkurrenz einiges einfallen lassen, um dagegen antreten zu können. ​ 



*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*Fazit:*

  Noctua bringt nicht nur einen neuen Kühler auf den Markt, sondern perfektioniert die Luftkühlung ein weiteres Mal und holt sich mit der herausragenden Kreation die Leistungskrone. Der NH-D14 überzeugt in allen Belangen. Die Verarbeitung ist exzellent, die Leistung enorm hoch und das beiliegende Zubehör reichhaltig. Dank der neuen SecuFirm 2 Montagehalterung werden nahezu alle gängigen und modernen Sockel unterstützt. Die beiden beiliegenden Lüfter sind stark, leise und vor allem sehr passend zum eigentlichen Kühler. Noctua beweist eindrucksvoll, dass sich die enorme Entwicklungs- und Testarbeit lohnt.

  Der NH-D14 kostet zwar mit knapp 72 € nicht gerade wenig, aber angesichts des gesamten Pakets und der abgelieferten Leistung, ist der Preis fair. Von daher kann ich den Noctua NH-D14 unbedingt jedem, der sein System mit Luft kühlt, empfehlen. Außerdem gibt’s meinen Gold Award dafür. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


Super Arbeit Noctua 

*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis


*​ *Den NH-D14 kaufen.......*
--------------------------------------------------------
Weitere Noctua Reviews:

*Noctua NF-S12B FLX
Noctua NH-C12P
Noctua NH-U12P
Noctua NF-P12
Noctua NT-H1*
--------------------------------------------------------

Nebenbei möchte ich mich noch für die gute Unterstützung bei der PCGH Redaktion bedanken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





​ 
*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​


----------



## rabensang (21. November 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-D14 - Luftkühlung in Perfektion*

Bilder


----------



## rabensang (21. November 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-D14 - Luftkühlung in Perfektion*

Bilder 2


----------



## rabensang (21. November 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-D14 - Luftkühlung in Perfektion*

Bilder 3


----------



## rabensang (21. November 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-D14 - Luftkühlung in Perfektion*

Bilder 4


----------



## rabensang (21. November 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-D14 - Luftkühlung in Perfektion*

Ich brauch mehr Platz für Bilder


----------



## rabensang (21. November 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-D14 - Luftkühlung in Perfektion*

Noch Mehr....


----------



## rabensang (21. November 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-D14 - Luftkühlung in Perfektion*

Hui...


----------



## rabensang (21. November 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-D14 - Luftkühlung in Perfektion*

..und der Rest


----------



## killuah (21. November 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-D14 - Luftkühlung in Perfektion*

Jap, die Testwerte kommen gut hin  zwischen 2-5°C besser als aktuelle Spitzenkühler. Schöner Test, guter Kühler :p
Achja, schönen Q6600 haste da


----------



## Kaspar (21. November 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-D14 - Luftkühlung in Perfektion*

der test ist noch nicht komplett oder ?
aber soweit echt klasse !

mach weiter so!


----------



## Levi (21. November 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-D14 - Luftkühlung in Perfektion*

Wow schöner Bericht. Da scheint es eine neue Refernz zu geben.

Wenn der mal so für 50€ zu haben ist, schlage ich zu.
Das wir aber bestimmt noch ne weile dauern.

mfg


----------



## rabensang (21. November 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-D14 - Luftkühlung in Perfektion*

@ all

Test ist jetzt online und fertig zum lesen

Viel Spass damit.

@killuah, Kaspar, Levi

Danke.

Der Kühler wird kaum für 50 € zu haben sein, auch nicht später. Und wer ihn einmal hat, gibt ihn nicht mehr her..... also nix: gebraucht kaufen....

MFG


----------



## Kaspar (21. November 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-D14 - Luftkühlung in Perfektion*

 das glaube ich aber mir wäre der einfach zu groß obwohl 
sieht ja ehh keiner hinter der schönen schwarzen seitenwand 

guten und viel spaß beim lesen und einfach nur geil geschrieben.


----------



## Jakob (22. November 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-D14 - Luftkühlung in Perfektion*

super test!
wäre es möglich noch mal bei OC zu testen um zu sehen wie die kühler mit höheren temps klarkommen?
wenn nicht ist auch egal trotzdem danke^^


----------



## Levi (22. November 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-D14 - Luftkühlung in Perfektion*

Die sollen den Kühler ohne Lüfter anbieten. Noctualüfter sind ja auch nicht grad die billigsten.
Oder Noctua soll ne Intel und ne AMD Version rausbringen, dann kann man schon an der Befestigungsmechanik sparen. Oder ein Kit ohne WLP und Adapterkabel, hab ich doch schon.

Aber da hasst du ja auch keinen Einfluss drauf ^^.

Dann ist meine Schmerzgrenze von 50€ auch möglich.
Aber du hasst recht, die 50€ kann ich vergessen, an der Poleposition steht man nicht gerade unter Preisdruck.


----------



## esszett (22. November 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-D14 - Luftkühlung in Perfektion*

schoener test, vielen dank!
scheint ein echtes urvieh zu sein - haette nicht gedacht, dass nach dem megahalems so schnell ein kuehler daherkommt, der so deutlich besser kuehlen kann... respekt an noctua...

aber mal ehrlich: warum legen die 2 luefter bei? wenn ich vom 120er (mit ulna zu laut und bei noch geringerer drehzahl kamen nervige stoergeraeusche) auf den 140er luefter schlieszen darf, dann ist diese kombo keinesfalls silenttauglich, was schade ist, weil die temperaturen sicher in ordnung waeren... aber >70eur und dann noch zusaetzliche luefter, die silenttauglich sind? nee... da lobe ich mir kuehlerhersteller, die die luefterentscheidung dem kunden ueberlassen...

gruSZ


----------



## rabensang (22. November 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-D14 - Luftkühlung in Perfektion*

Wenn man sich die einzellnen Preise der Komponenten anschaut, ist der End Preis eigentlich schon viel zu niedrig kalkuliert. Der Prolimatech Megahalems hat zur Einführung knapp 60€ gekostet, ohne das irgendetwas mit dazu war. Das selbe beim IFX. 

Mit dem Kompromiss muss man leben, ein gut geschnürtes Paket zu kaufen....

MFG


----------



## esszett (22. November 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-D14 - Luftkühlung in Perfektion*



rabensang schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die einzellnen Preise der Komponenten anschaut, ist der End Preis eigentlich schon viel zu niedrig kalkuliert. Der Prolimatech Megahalems hat zur Einführung knapp 60€ gekostet, ohne das irgendetwas mit dazu war. Das selbe beim IFX.
> 
> Mit dem Kompromiss muss man leben, ein gut geschnürtes Paket zu kaufen....
> 
> MFG




naja,wer sich ein auto aus den originalteilen des herstellers zusammenbaut, wird auch teurer kommen, als kaufte er sich das auto komplett - daher ist der preis sicher nicht zu niedrig kalkuliert... noctua macht an dem "gut geschnuerten paket" einfach mehr gewinn als durch den verkauf des blanken kuehlers, wenn auch die gewinnspanne jedes einzelnen teils damit niedriger liegt als durch einen einzelverkauf, bei dem noctua lediglich die hoffnung bliebe, dass die kaeufer des kuehlers zusaetzlich noch die hauseigenen luefter in den warenkorb legen... und da gibt es eben mehrere nutzergruppen, die das aus unterschiedlichen gruenden vermeiden wuerden...

von daher ist es ja ein cleverer schachzug von noctua, den derzeit besten kuehler mit hauseigenen lueftern zu verkaufen und ihn preislich sogar unterhalb bisheriger spitzenkuehler mit zusaetzlich zu erwerbenden lueftern zu positionieren... als gut befinden muss man diesen schachzug jedoch nicht...

aber egal, entschuldige meine einwaende... der test ist gut und auch die leistung des kuehlers ueberzeugt - und darum geht's hier ja...


gruSZ


----------



## Eiswolf93 (22. November 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-D14 - Luftkühlung in Perfektion*

Hi

ich würde gern wissen, wie groß der abstand der zwei tower in der mitte ist?

Würde ein 38mm tiefer Lüfter(Scythe Ultra Kaze) da rein passen?

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Owly-K (22. November 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-D14 - Luftkühlung in Perfektion*



rabensang schrieb:


> Die Leistung des NH-D14 ist enorm und liegt weit vor den besten High-End- Kühlern. Selbst der IFX-14 muss sich haushoch geschlagen geben.


Naja: Durchschnittlich 12 oder 13% Mehrleistung bei 14% mehr Gewicht. Da kann man die Kirche ruhig im Dorf lassen.

Trotzdem ist dein Test - wie immer - unbedingt lesenswert.


----------



## TECRIDER (22. November 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-D14 - Luftkühlung in Perfektion*

Schöner Testbericht.

Ich habe den 12er  und ne Corsair Wakü und bin zufrieden.

Aber der neue ist mir Echt zu riesig.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (22. November 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-D14 - Luftkühlung in Perfektion*



Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> ich würde gern wissen, wie groß der abstand der zwei tower in der mitte ist?
> 
> Würde ein 38mm tiefer Lüfter(Scythe Ultra Kaze) da rein passen?



Nein, nur 25mm 

Schön, dass der Noctua auch hier so gut abschneidet .


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (22. November 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-D14 - Luftkühlung in Perfektion*

sehr schönes Review muss man sagen. Kann man an den Kühler eigentlich ohne weiteres andere Lüfter anklemmen? Mir gefallen die Noctuna einfach nicht


----------



## killuah (22. November 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-D14 - Luftkühlung in Perfektion*



Hyper Xtreme schrieb:


> sehr schönes Review muss man sagen. Kann man an den Kühler eigentlich ohne weiteres andere Lüfter anklemmen? Mir gefallen die Noctuna einfach nicht



Solang sie die passenden Ausmaße haben, ja.


----------



## rabensang (22. November 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-D14 - Luftkühlung in Perfektion*



Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> ich würde gern wissen, wie groß der abstand der zwei tower in der mitte ist?
> 
> ...



Nein, der Lüfter darf maximal 25mm Breit sein. Trotzdem passt da jeder Standard-Lüfter.





Owly-K schrieb:


> Naja: Durchschnittlich 12 oder 13% Mehrleistung bei 14% mehr Gewicht. Da kann man die Kirche ruhig im Dorf lassen.
> 
> Trotzdem ist dein Test - wie immer - unbedingt lesenswert.



Wenn man bedenk, dass der IFX als maximum galt, uist die Leistung des Noctua wirklich beachtlich.




Tommy_Hewitt schrieb:


> Nein, nur 25mm
> 
> Schön, dass der Noctua auch hier so gut abschneidet .



Die Mannen aus at haben halt wirklich gute Arbeit geleistet.





Hyper Xtreme schrieb:


> sehr schönes Review muss man sagen. Kann man an den Kühler eigentlich ohne weiteres andere Lüfter anklemmen? Mir gefallen die Noctuna einfach nicht



Ja, kannst du. Wie schon erwähnt, müssen sie halt Standardmaß haben, also 25mm breit sein.


MFG


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (22. November 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-D14 - Luftkühlung in Perfektion*

Sehr sehr gutes Review, danke ist äußerst informativ...
Ein Kampf auf allerhöchstem Niveau

greetz


----------



## J.Ryan (23. November 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-D14 - Luftkühlung in Perfektion*

Hi gibs den Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-D14  auch für Sockel 775 ?


----------



## rabensang (23. November 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-D14 - Luftkühlung in Perfektion*

Der ist auch mit dem 775 Kompatibel, auf dem er in meinem Test auch gekühlt hat.

MFG


----------



## J.Ryan (23. November 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-D14 - Luftkühlung in Perfektion*

Danke für schnelle Antwort... 
Bin echt am überlegen wenn er nicht so Hässlich wäre 
Oder doch lieber  _Mega Shadow Overclocker Edition 
Kann mich nicht so Recht entscheiden...
_


----------



## rabensang (23. November 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-D14 - Luftkühlung in Perfektion*

Ich würde ganz klar zum Noctua greifen und mich nicht am Aussehen orientieren.

MFG


----------



## J.Ryan (23. November 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-D14 - Luftkühlung in Perfektion*

Denke du hast Recht hier sollte mir nur die Leistung ins Auge fallen... 

MFG: J.Ryan


----------



## NFSC (23. November 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-D14 - Luftkühlung in Perfektion*

Weiß jemand oder ins lian li 351 passen würde?


----------



## rabensang (23. November 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-D14 - Luftkühlung in Perfektion*

Der Kühler ist 16cm hoch, soviel kann ich dir schon sagen. Was hast du jetzt für einen drin??

MFG


----------



## NFSC (23. November 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-D14 - Luftkühlung in Perfektion*

noh nix ... hab noch kein passendes board dafür

also das gehäuse is 279 x 262 x 373 (BxHxT) groß, müsste theoertisc passen oder?


----------



## rabensang (23. November 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-D14 - Luftkühlung in Perfektion*

Ich glaube kaum, dass der NH-D14 in einen Cube passt. Genau sagen kann ich es dir aber nicht.


----------



## NFSC (23. November 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-D14 - Luftkühlung in Perfektion*

naja sobald ich n baord hab mal kaufen, seh ich ja dann obs passt oder net


----------



## J.Ryan (23. November 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-D14 - Luftkühlung in Perfektion*



rabensang schrieb:


> Ich würde ganz klar zum Noctua greifen und mich nicht am Aussehen orientieren.
> 
> MFG


Meinst du er das er auf mein Asus MaximusIIFormula passt ?


----------



## rabensang (23. November 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-D14 - Luftkühlung in Perfektion*

Ich denke schon, da er auch auf meins gepasst hat.

MFG


----------



## J.Ryan (23. November 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-D14 - Luftkühlung in Perfektion*

dann denke ich wird er auch gut in meinen Thermaltake Mozart TX passen


----------



## Autokiller677 (23. November 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-D14 - Luftkühlung in Perfektion*

Schöner Test!

Ich weiß nur nicht, was die Leute an den Lüfterfarben immer so schlimm finden... Wenn die Noctua Lüfter nicht so teuer wären würd ich mir die in mein ganzes System hängen, der am U12P sieht durchs Fenster einfach geil aus^^


----------



## schmimo62 (25. November 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-D14 - Luftkühlung in Perfektion*

So ein MIST!!! Habe mir vorgestern diesen hier bestellt: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Megahalems "Overclocker Edition"


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (25. November 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-D14 - Luftkühlung in Perfektion*

Der wird dadurch nicht weniger gut


----------



## FortunaGamer (25. November 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-D14 - Luftkühlung in Perfektion*

Der Kühler hat mal richtig gute Leistungen. Finde denn Kühler klasse. Mit zwei Lüftern ist der Kühler unschlagbar. Wenn ich keinen guten Kühler hätte würde ich warscheinlich zuschlagen. Der Test ist der absolute hammer wie immer bei dir mach weiter so.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (25. November 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-D14 - Luftkühlung in Perfektion*

super test, danke.


----------



## rabensang (25. November 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-D14 - Luftkühlung in Perfektion*

@ all: danke

Einen Kühler zu wechseln, nur weil es einen anderen gibt, der geringfügig besser ist, halte ich für wenig sinnvoll.

MFG


----------



## killer89 (26. November 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-D14 - Luftkühlung in Perfektion*

Super Test mal wieder von dir  

Montagerichtung auf AMD-Sockeln ist in Richtung Heck oder? 
Ach ja... nicht alle AMD-Boards haben eine Backplate aus Metall, manche haben Plastik ohne entsprechende Bohrungen und Gewinde für Schrauben...

Wie groß ist der Abstand zur Nordwand?

MfG


----------



## rabensang (26. November 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-D14 - Luftkühlung in Perfektion*

Danke

Genau, die ausrichtung ist zum Heck.

Leider konnte ich die Nordwand nicht testen. Sorry.

MFG​


----------



## Jason22 (27. November 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-D14 - Luftkühlung in Perfektion*

Schöner Test 

aber ich bleibe bei meinem leichten Megahalems


----------



## oxoViperoxo (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-D14 - Luftkühlung in Perfektion*

Top Kühler wie es scheint. Aber auch ziemlich hässlich. Vieleicht in Schwarz ganz nett. Wie es scheint lassen sich da auch 3 Lüfter befestigen nur wird dann wieder ne optionale Lüfterklemme zusätzlich zu kaufen sein. 

Mein Tipp: Lüfter weglassen, Klemme dazulegen und den Preis senken. Nicht jeder will nen Noctua Lüfter haben ^^


----------



## Maeximum30 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-D14 - Luftkühlung in Perfektion*

Naja wer meint das der Kühler hässlich ist steht halt mehr auf den Transformers look ala Megahalems, und am besten noch in schwarz, mit Cluster drauf, damit alles perfekt glänzt


----------



## Philipus II (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-D14 - Luftkühlung in Perfektion*

Vielen ist die Optik wohl einfach egal.
Das Braun ist aber jetzt auch nicht mein Ding.


----------



## Niamne (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-D14 - Luftkühlung in Perfektion*

Also mein Noctua sitzt nun (dank an filigrane Finger) und dreht sich, recht leise finde ich. WEit angenehmer als der Zalman seinerzeit.


----------



## heAdsH0t (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-D14 - Luftkühlung in Perfektion*

Hab meinen NH-D14 heute bekommen  bin extrem zufrieden was verarbeitung, aussehen, eig einfach alles angeht 
Bin leider noch nicht dazugekommen ihn mit meinem i7 zu testen...
Aber bin auf jeden Fall mal gespannt, was da so geht.

Grüße
Marci aka headsh0t


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-D14 - Luftkühlung in Perfektion*

Bin von Noctua U12P zum Noctua NH-D14 gewechselt ungefähr 10 grad weniger bei weniger Lüfterumdrehungen.(965 C3)59°C zu 51°C nach 3 std Prime95.(4040Mhz@1.44V)


----------

